# SUCHE: WSCAD-Lizenz zur Miete (okt/nov)



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

suche für eine woche (vermutlich im oktober/november, je nach auftraggeberwunsch ) eine wscad-prof-lizenz zur _miete_.

in der umgebung von dresden setz ich mich auch an eine station beim _vermieter_ vor ort...


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2010)

...ich hab nur basic...wird dir aber nichts nützen, oder?


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2010)

4L, du hast 'ne PN!


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...ich hab nur basic...wird dir aber nichts nützen, oder?



nein, brauch die SPS-Tools auch


----------

